# What fights more Cuts or Bows



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

So I went fishing yesterday and managed a few smaller tigers and a bow that measured in at 18 inches thought it would get 20 but did not. This thing fought harder than any other fish I have caught in a long time it took me over 5 minutes just to get him close. I caught plenty of bows and cutts at the berry but I never remember any of them fighting like that. I remember reading reports on here and some say the cutts dont fight and I have had a few that did not so I am just curious what was up this bow only 18 inches and faught like a wiper. anyway here is the picture of the critter.... Trout its whats for dinner.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

In my experience, rainbows fight harder that cutt's, overall. It seems like the bows will come out of the water more too.

I have caught some hard fighting cutt's, but some of the best fighters have been bows.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

I would have to agree with Sawsman. In my experience the bows have usually fought harder and are definately the acrobats. I have had some pretty energetic cutts though. Nice fish flydaddy!

T.B


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cutts save all their energy until they get in the boat to roll around.


-DallanC


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, the rainbows tend to fight significantly harder than most cutts. That being said, I caught an 18" cutthroat at Millsite that fought harder than anything else I've caught. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Bows for sure, the cutts I've caught seemed to even swim toward where they're being pulled. They're a prettier fish though in my opinion so it's kinda a wash.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

I couldnt even get this fish to surface, there was no jumping out of the water for this guy. I thought for sure it was going to be a record fish it really fought that hard. a wiper or carp is the only way to compare it and then staying deep like he did quite surprised to pull out the bow. 

just fyi didnt know where to post this its part question part report so if the mods would like to move it feel free.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Hybrid cutbows out of Henrys are the best of both worlds.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

hybrids i bet would be a hoot. we dont have those here in utah do we?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

So is the fight so different that you can tell if it is a cutt or a bow before you see the fish? 


I personally cannot tell a difference (especially ice fishing) but I can say I have never had a cutt jump out of the water like a bow before.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

flydaddy, there are some hybrids here, but not many. there could even be some in Strawberry, due to the remnant diploid bows. Anywhere that has a reproducing population of rainbows and cutts could hold some.

tye dye - 

It's usually pretty easy to tell the difference in how they fight. Cutts might race to the surface and roll around a lot, but the rainbows will catch air and then pull like crazy. 

I can usually tell when I start reeling.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> tye dye -
> 
> It's usually pretty easy to tell the difference in how they fight. Cutts might race to the surface and roll around a lot, but the rainbows will catch air and then pull like crazy.
> 
> I can usually tell when I start reeling.


I am talking about when you cannot see the fish. I never have said "ugh that is a cutty for sure" or "that is totally a bow" before I saw the fish. Yes I agree though once they roll or go catch air I can tell what species it is.

Most of the Cutts I have caught are from either Strawberry, Currant Creek, Smith and Morehouse, or Scofield. The over 5 pounder from Bear Lake that my twin lost boatside fought and looked like a lake trout. It wasn't until we got a good look at it that we knew what species it was. Any fish that tugs makes me happy though.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Any fish that tugs makes me happy though.


 

Well said tye dye.... -|\O-


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> I am talking about when you cannot see the fish. I never have said "ugh that is a cutty for sure" or "that is totally a bow" before I saw the fish.


I was talking about that as well. Most of the time, I'll have an idea of what species are in the water I'm fishing and can tell right away, what it is, based on the fight.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > I am talking about when you cannot see the fish. I never have said "ugh that is a cutty for sure" or "that is totally a bow" before I saw the fish.
> ...


That is why they nickname you the "trout-whisperer" right? Just messing with ya Loah. :mrgreen: 
One day I can only hope to be as good as you at catching fish! -^|^- -|\O- :_O=:


----------

